# Dev Question...



## Eatmode4life (Jul 1, 2011)

OK, After talking with Nitroz, I think I want to do something to help the devs (mainly themers) out. I know what the end result needs to be, but my computer hacking skills are where my nunchuck skills are (approximately zero).

What I would like to do is create an online DB with all the package names and corresponding app names (maybe with even more information).

Reason this came up is because Nitroz is wanting to add custom icons to his theme. While creating the icons seems to be the easy part, the hard part is the XML redirection. Having to get the APK, decompile it and get the package name for so many files is extremely time consuming. So, I was hoping to create an online DB that will house the information for them so they can pull whatever they need with the and possibly create a script to make the desired XML file(s).

I know that every themer out there that created icons for android has done this, now I was hoping to pull all those resources together.

Like I said above, I have little to no programming skills. I was hoping this idea could spread and we could get a few people to help create this. I dont know how to host something like this that would be available in the way I am looking except maybe on github, but I am not sure.

I dont mind doing some grunt work and even putting up some money to make this happen. I really think a resource like this could help out themers and devs tremendously.

Please let me know what you think in the comments or hit me up on twitter: @Eatmode4life.


----------

